
Twitter for iPhone Gets Push Notifications - davidedicillo
http://mashable.com/2010/11/16/twitter-iphone-push-support/
======
stephenou
Lots of Twitter users already have push notifications set up for mentions and
DMs from texts, emails, Boxcar, Notifo, etc.

